#  ,  ,   > - >      Fusion FP-802.

## Slav9n

. ,   ,   .      ,       .      ,     ?    ;  .

:

 :

----------


## Slav9n

​     ,  ?      .
   , ,   .

----------


## digiandr

> ;  .


3000

----------

Slav9n

----------


## 53

. 
    :
  -  : 6+6 . (  )
  -  : 12+12 . ( )
        :

     -  300 
     8+8 / 20+20 .    . ( )  228 .

----------


## 53

> ?


  ,     -   -->_   . ( )  228 . 
_

----------

Slav9n

----------

